# New Video - Eel kisses are lucky!



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Here is some video I shot Saturday on Trysler grounds. Had a pretty good day, nice viz, a few slipper lobsters and a BIG spiney lobster.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y38dbGSgiag&feature=youtu.be


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice video, sweet lobster !!!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Those antennae pop right off if you try to grab 'em by them!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Awesome vid.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

naclh2oDave said:


> Those antennae pop right off if you try to grab 'em by them!


 ...you know it will happen....but I STILL do it!!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Holy crap that's a nice spiny!!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Really cool video!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for sharing... good job on the production and editing.

Jim


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

lol - Another excellent video Scott. Nice catch too!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Cool video. You looked like you were really moving at one point. Nice lobster too!


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Awesome. I always enjoy your video productions.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Man... that was cool.:cool2: :notworthy:


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

nice!! that was a pretty eel and a hoss of a lobster!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Great video as always.....The Vis looked great.


----------



## KillerD (Jul 13, 2008)

Awesome video! Maybe im missing it, but where is the Trysler grounds and how deep is it? I hear alot about it but nothing on where.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

KillerD said:


> Awesome video! Maybe im missing it, but where is the Trysler grounds and how deep is it? I hear alot about it but nothing on where.


 28 miles SSW of the Pensacola Pass. Ranges from 100-120 where we dive....but there are spots closer to the "Edge" that are much deeper.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice video Scott, very nice!


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Way cool! I wached that eel come up and kiss the screen like 5 times. You da man, I feel like I was there! Thanks.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

AQUA HUNTRESS said:


> Way cool! I wached that eel come up and kiss the screen like 5 times. You da man, I feel like I was there! Thanks.


 :thumbup: Thanks! I'm Glad everyone enjoyed the video.
That was the first time in a while that I have taken the "BIG CAMERA" out. Its a beast to carry, and I kind of felt like I had video of just about every spot already.
......it's funny - the unexpected stuff is the best!


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

The eel kiss was very cool...I guess he saw his reflection!!!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Cajun Spearit said:


> The eel kiss was very cool...I guess he saw his reflection!!!


 YEP......I have a large wide-angle dome lens on the camera...... sometimes fish will see their reflection and follow the camera. It works the best at night. I'm just glad the eel didnt attack it.....1 scratch = $1000 !:blink:


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

great video, thanks for sharing. I love finding out what is on the bottom, need to mann up and start diving soon.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

For anyone thinking about getting into diving be aware that it is very addicting and you will not want to fish (well, rod and reel that is) as much. 

Its awesome fishing a spot and having a mental image of what the wreck looks like down there...


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

polar21 said:


> For anyone thinking about getting into diving be aware that it is very addicting and you will not want to fish (well, rod and reel that is) as much.
> 
> Its awesome fishing a spot and having a mental image of what the wreck looks like down there...


I agree...spearfishing is like hitting the crack rock!!! Can't wait til the next fix!! It is seldom that I pick up a fishing pole anymore...


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Cajun Spearit said:


> I agree...spearfishing is like hitting the crack rock!!! Can't wait til the next fix!! It is seldom that I pick up a fishing pole anymore...


That's only because you cant catch them on a rod and reel  just messing with ya Troy


----------

